# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Jeux de société : y'en a pour tous les âges...

## Medjes

Vous êtes sur le point de vous lancer une partie de Don’t Starve, afin de voir  si la laine de buffaloo est meilleure que le cache-oreilles en fourrure de lapin pour passer l’hiver, quand tout à coup, votre fils / neveu / petit voisin que vous gardez arrive dans votre dos, et vous glisse « Diiiiiiiiiiiis, on fait un jeeeuuuu ? ». Et là, dans votre cervelle, défile dans un éclair :  la Bonne Paie, le Cochon qui rit, La Roue de la Fortune, le jeu de l’oie, le mille bornes…. et les petits chevaux.  Et là,  lâchement, vous répondez : "Non, là, ce n’est pas possible mon chéri / mon neveu / mon grand, va voir plutôt ta mère, moi je suis occupé là."

 Si le jeu de société évoque encore pour vous les jeux précités, ou bien l’inévitable Scrabble et le Trivial Pursuit pour la version adulte quand on s’emmerde vraiment trop, alors, j’ai une bonne nouvelle : Nous allons vous faire découvrir un autre univers, celui du jeu de société évolué , qui n’est pas "à partir de 3 ans", mais s’adresse plutôt aux grands (bien que certains jeux, aux mécanismes simples et auxquels un enfant pourra aussi participer, déclencherons chez l’adulte des crises de fou rire).

 Du jeu coopératif où tous vont œuvrer pour battre le jeu (enfin, ses mécanismes…) et dont éventuellement un des joueurs est en fait un traître, à la confrontation pure et dure, en passant par le simple délire de composer l’invention la plus folle ou le sandwich le moins répugnant, il existe tout un panel varié de jeux de société, qu’un groupe de canards vous propose de découvrir via trois threads : celui des Jeux de sociétés, où vous pourrez vous tenir au courant de l’actualité, demander conseils et avis pour votre premier jeu "entre adultes" ou pour faire un cadeau original, celui de  l’Ultimate Canard’s Gamerz Club, qui vous permettra de trouver les canards joueurs dans votre coin, et de découvrir le résumé des parties passionnées, et enfin le thread  Une Semaine, un Jeu où des canards volontaires viendront vous présenter en détail leurs jeux préférés. 

 Je vous laisse découvrir ce dernier en priorité, car l’un des premiers jeux est sans conteste l’un des meilleurs qui soit. Un jeu avec des gladiateurs, des combats, du sang, des traîtrises, de l’or… Quoi, vous ne connaissez pas SAGOBAT ? Installez-vous, et laissez-moi vous raconter…

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## LtBlight

Sympa cet article ! Je tiens par contre à rajouter quelques remarques sur SAGOBAT. Ayant apprécié la série et étant intéressé par ce jeu, il était prévu à la base qu'il sorte avec l'extension en Français pour se battre à quatre dans l'arène. Mais la VF à été annulée, c'est Asmodée qui voulait récupérer le système de jeu sans utiliser la licence Spartacus.

Cependant, l'éditeur du jeu, Gale Force Nine n'abandonnerait pas l'idée de le faire traduire en Français. Par qui par contre...je vais tâcher de leur demander si c'est toujours prévu, car il y'a rien d'officiel.

Pour ceux que ça intéresseraient, il existe cependant les règles traduites en Français, dispos ici (il faut être membre du site pour pouvoir le faire) :

http://www.boardgamegeek.com/filepag...artacus-regles

----------


## Godmichou

Bien vu Medjes, de plus il y a tant à dire sur le sujet !  :Clap:

----------

